# good bye A C Moore!



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

A C Moore in my city lost its lease and will be gone all too soon!Any suggestions on a new place to buy yarn?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh,no..Is there a Hobby Lobby nearby?


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

If we knew where you are located, we could possibly offer valid suggestions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ELareau said:


> If we knew where you are located, we could possibly offer valid suggestions.


What are they Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, Michael's or LYS. Of course WalMart.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

But you're in hiding.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Elin said:


> But you're in hiding.


How many places are there to buy yarn. I listed them other than LYS.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If you don't have a Walmart, JoAnn's, Hobby Lobby or Michaels wherever you are located, you could always purchase yarn on line.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

spydr716 said:


> A C Moore in my city lost its lease and will be gone all too soon!Any suggestions on a new place to buy yarn?


/

The xheaoest olace is Walmart and you can look online and order and have it sent to the store and pick it up or have it sent to your home and they are very reasonable. That is the cheapest place. Besides Joanns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, there is always the on line route, but it is not easy to feel how soft they are on the computer screen!

Good luck finding another place to buy yarn.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> How many places are there to buy yarn. I listed them other than LYS.


Tuesday Morning has some nice yarn, and Ollies always has closeout yarns.

But, my all time favorite place to buy yarn is the Lion Brand Outlet in NJ !!!

A few times a year, the Spinrite Factory Outlet located in Listowel Ontario has tent sales that clear out yarn.

Smiley's Yarns in Manhattan has a big sale once a year. Next one is end of Nov. 2016. But, you can always buy online.

So, we could help better if we knew where spydr716 is.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's also fun to check out estate sales, and craigslist.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> Tuesday Morning has some nice yarn, and Ollies always has closeout yarns.
> 
> But, my all time favorite place to buy yarn is the Lion Brand Outlet in NJ !!!
> 
> ...


Seems you've done a good job without knowing where she is. BTW do you know where I can buy yarn in BFE?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> Tuesday Morning has some nice yarn, and Ollies always has closeout yarns.
> 
> But, my all time favorite place to buy yarn is the Lion Brand Outlet in NJ !!!
> 
> ...


I see you are from NJ. That doesn't do me any good to tell you about yarn places in NJ. I'm not there. Beside NJ is a rather large state.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Seems you've done a good job without knowing where she is. BTW do you know where I can buy yarn in BFE?


It would be helpful, if asking a question where to buy in your area, if we knew where you are located.
It is hard to recommend having no idea where you live.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Seems you've done a good job without knowing where she is. BTW do you know where I can buy yarn in BFE?


Not sure where BFE is??


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

willi66 said:


> Not sure where BFE is??


Exactly, so why is knowing where the OP is so important to know in order to tell her where to buy yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> It would be helpful, if asking a question where to buy in your area, if we knew where you are located.
> It is hard to recommend having no idea where you live.


So tell me where I can buy yarn in BFE??LOL...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The internet is my local yarn store, and I've never been disappointed in the selection.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I see you are from NJ. That doesn't do me any good to tell you about yarn places in NJ. I'm not there. Beside NJ is a rather large state.


NJ is large? Compared to Delaware, yes. Compared to NY, no.

Northern Jersey is the top third of the state. But, I love to drive to NY, CT, and PA. Last WWKIP day we drove 120 miles to a lovely museum in CT. They had a live jazz band, refreshments, raffles, and wonderful knitters to talk with. My luck, I won a raffle. A gift certificate to a local homemade chocolate store. My bad luck, they were closed by that time. So, I gave the gift cert to a local mother of a little boy that loved the music (he was dancing for almost an hour)

There are nice people everywhere, maybe even in BFE.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Seems you've done a good job without knowing where she is. BTW do you know where I can buy yarn in BFE?


There are helpful KPrs all over the world. I'm sure if there is another member in BFE, he/she will respond and help you.


----------



## blueninja (Nov 3, 2012)

I used to buy my yarn locally (no LYS shop) at JoAnns, Michaels. I now get most of my yarn online from Mary Maxim and Herrschners. Have had great success, especially when the items I use are on sale.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> There are helpful KPrs all over the world. I'm sure if there is another member in BFE, he/she will respond and help you.


When pigs fly. Did you bother to check out what BFE means?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> NJ is large? Compared to Delaware, yes. Compared to NY, no.
> 
> Northern Jersey is the top third of the state. But, I love to drive to NY, CT, and PA. Last WWKIP day we drove 120 miles to a lovely museum in CT. They had a live jazz band, refreshments, raffles, and wonderful knitters to talk with. My luck, I won a raffle. A gift certificate to a local homemade chocolate store. My bad luck, they were closed by that time. So, I gave the gift cert to a local mother of a little boy that loved the music (he was dancing for almost an hour)
> 
> There are nice people everywhere, maybe even in BFE.


Northern NJ just narrows it down for me. As I don't shop in N NJ and have never even lived there how would I know what yarn outlets are there?


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't they lease another building? I went to a AC Moore last winter
while we stayed in South Carolina for the Winter months. I just loved
the store. We don't have one here.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I ike Hobby Lobby. Their "I love this yarn" is great.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I see you are from NJ. That doesn't do me any good to tell you about yarn places in NJ. I'm not there. Beside NJ is a rather large state.


I never asked you for places in NJ.

spydr716 asked for places, but didn't say where she was.

WindingRoad you keep going off topic just to pick a fight.

And, I did look up BFE, and that wasn't nice either.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=BFE

I'm done with this thread. I will PM spydr716 to continue a friendly conversation, and help her out.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> I never asked you for places in NJ.
> 
> spydr716 asked for places, but didn't say where she was.
> 
> ...


And that is my point. How can someone recommend a Yarn Store if they don't know the area the person is from. As you said you are from NJ. That doesn't help me one bit. I think she must be in the USA. I don't think A.C. Moore is international. You're just nosey. I didn't bring up where the OP lives. I just wanted to know what good it is to know where she lives if I've never been there. What if she had said Thailand. Would you have known the yarn stores in Thailand?


----------

